# Mi fate compagnia?



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2013)

Mio marito è partito ieri mattina e torna giovedì notte.
Ieri è trascorsa abbastanza bene, ho avuto da fare e ho anche dormito la notte, visto che mi ero svegliata alle 4 per accompagnarlo alla stazione.
Ci siamo sentiti e messaggiati molto, ma un po' meno di quello che avrei voluto.
Sono preoccupata per la sua collega? Eeeeeeeee... un po'... 
Ma mi fido di lui.

Prima ci siamo visti con la web cam... ho pianto! Mi manca da impazzire stavolta! Non mi ero mai sentita così, sempre stata tranquilla, autonoma. Cavolo! E' solo lunedì! :unhappy:

Fatemi un po' di compagnia, stasera, così mi distraggo e magari poi mi addormento...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Ottobre 2013)

eccomi


----------



## lothar57 (7 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mio marito è partito ieri mattina e torna giovedì notte.
> Ieri è trascorsa abbastanza bene, ho avuto da fare e ho anche dormito la notte, visto che mi ero svegliata alle 4 per accompagnarlo alla stazione.
> Ci siamo sentiti e messaggiati molto, ma un po' meno di quello che avrei voluto.
> Sono preoccupata per la sua collega? Eeeeeeeee... un po'...
> ...


Ciao Lola..mamma ma addirittura piangere.....io quest'estate,come tutti gli anni sono stato solo in citta',dalla domenica sera al venerdi'sera.stato da Dio....:smile::smile::smile:.
Poi fidati,io non tradirei mai,cosi'...insomma il piacere del tradire 'e' farlo di nascosto no??sapere che mia moglie immagina che...no.non ne sarei capace...
at salut..Lothar vegliera'si di te....


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

bonsoir ... 


@ Lothar ... oggi ti ho quasi lodato ... 

tutto ok?


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mio marito è partito ieri mattina e torna giovedì notte.
> Ieri è trascorsa abbastanza bene, ho avuto da fare e ho anche dormito la notte, visto che mi ero svegliata alle 4 per accompagnarlo alla stazione.
> Ci siamo sentiti e messaggiati molto, ma un po' meno di quello che avrei voluto.
> Sono preoccupata per la sua collega? Eeeeeeeee... un po'...
> ...


Ciaoooo


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eccomi


Grazie Chiara! 



lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Lola..mamma ma addirittura piangere.....io quest'estate,come tutti gli anni sono stato solo in citta',dalla domenica sera al venerdi'sera.stato da Dio....:smile::smile::smile:.
> Poi fidati,io non tradirei mai,cosi'...insomma il piacere del tradire 'e' farlo di nascosto no??sapere che mia moglie immagina che...no.non ne sarei capace...
> at salut..Lothar vegliera'si di te....


Lothar mi conforti, sei dolce... 



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bon soir ...
> 
> sienne


Ciao sienne! La frase sulla tua firma, è nuova? Mi piace molto...


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciaoooo


Ciao Fiammetta! Il tuo nuovo avatar... molto calzante!


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

si è nuova ... la trovo simpatica,
e l'ho messa a causa di un utente ... aspetta,
come si chiama ... Cheater :rotfl: ...

la mena sempre con le statistiche ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si è nuova ... la trovo simpatica,
> e l'ho messa a causa di un utente ... aspetta,
> ...



Ciao

non lo sto deridendo ... affatto. 
ma ne ha dette, basandosi sulla statistica. 

e mi sono ricordata di questa frase ... 
e l'ha trovo calzante per tanto cose, alla fine ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si è nuova ... la trovo simpatica,
> e *l'ho messa a causa di un utente ... aspetta,
> ...




ahahhahahaha
mi devi spiegare che c'entrano le statistiche-cheater-la bagnante col cappello a pois


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si è nuova ... la trovo simpatica,
> e l'ho messa a causa di un utente ... aspetta,
> ...


Bellissima
Meno male che se penso a 3 amici mi salvo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Ottobre 2013)

*Lola*

ma com'è questa collega di tuo marito?
descrivicela brevemente, se ti va


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ahahhahahaha
> mi devi spiegare che c'entrano le statistiche-cheater-la bagnante col cappello a pois



Ciao

detto terra terra, lui si basa sulla statistica descrittiva. la parola lo dice,
descrive ... e non fa collegamenti tra varie variabili. E tira conclusioni 
tutte sue, secondo me ... che i numeri proprio non le riportano ...
Se mai, dovrebbe allacciarsi alla statistica analitica (traduzione mia) ... 
ma lì, le variabili sono ben descritte ... non ne può prendere a suo piacimento ... 

detto molto grossolanamente. certo. 

la mujer ... te gusta? ... :rotfl:

qua fa già freddo ... l'estate mi è passata a canto ... 
così me la godo almeno con l'occhio ...  ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bellissima
> Meno male che se penso a 3 amici mi salvo



Ciao

meno male si ... :smile:

ma apunto, non dice nulla alla fine ... 
descrive solo ... poi, forse, 
sono tutti ammucchiati non so dove ... 

non si possono trarre conclusioni ... 

sienne


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma com'è questa collega di tuo marito?
> descrivicela brevemente, se ti va


Non lo so, non l'ho mai vista perché è di un'altra città.
Qualche settimana fa mio marito voleva farmi vedere delle foto, perché secondo lui mi somiglia, ma io non ho voluto...


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> detto terra terra, lui si basa sulla statistica descrittiva. la parola lo dice,
> descrive ... e non fa collegamenti tra varie variabili. E tira conclusioni
> ...


A proposito di statistica, reminescenze degli anni '70... 

[video=youtube;qYKVEMhoNTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYKVEMhoNTw[/video]


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma com'è questa collega di tuo marito?
> descrivicela brevemente, se ti va


Non l'ho mai vista.
Qualche settimana fa, mio marito voleva farmi vedere delle foto, lui dice che mi somiglia, ma io non ho voluto...

Scusate il messaggio doppio, pensavo non lo avesse messo... come si fa a cancellarlo?:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non lo so, non l'ho mai vista perché è di un'altra città.
> Qualche settimana fa mio marito voleva farmi vedere delle foto, perché secondo lui mi somiglia, ma io non ho voluto...


e perché non hai voluto?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non lo so, non l'ho mai vista perché è di un'altra città.
> Qualche settimana fa mio marito voleva farmi vedere delle foto, perché secondo lui mi somiglia, ma io non ho voluto...


Approvo :up: ti somiglia ????


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e perché non hai voluto?


Innanzitutto perché mio marito me lo aveva proposto quando aveva avuto l'intenzione di voler vedere il bagnino. Io mi sono rifiutata, anche perché mi sembrava impari: lui lo avrebbe visto dal vivo e io in foto.
Poi, anche perché se la dovessi ritenere più bella di me (cosa che penso non sia difficile, in fondo), ne soffrirei...


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Approvo :up: ti somiglia ????


E' opinione di mio marito... ma lui non è un gran fisionomista... :singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2013)

quanto ti darebbe fastidio che tuo marito provasse le stesse emozioni tue nei confronti di bagnino per lei?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Innanzitutto perché mio marito me lo aveva proposto quando aveva avuto l'intenzione di voler vedere il bagnino. Io mi sono rifiutata, anche perché mi sembrava impari: lui lo avrebbe visto dal vivo e io in foto.
> Poi, anche perché se la dovessi ritenere più bella di me (cosa che penso non sia difficile, in fondo), ne soffrirei...


Ti capisco, anch'io in passato soffrii molto a causa di una ex di mio marito ( quando non era ancora tale) di cui era stato l'amante. Ci fidanzammo dopo un anno che era uscito da questa  burrascosa storia e per molto tempo pensai di non essere alla sua altezza: e in effetti non lo ero, sotto certi punti di vista. Ma solo grazie al confronto con lei (elaborato da me e per nulla istigato da lui) ho capito che potevo superarla ( nella mia testa).
Finché un giorno la incontrai casualmente  e capii che ero oltre.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanto ti darebbe fastidio che tuo marito provasse le stesse emozioni tue nei confronti di bagnino per lei?


OT il tuo Atelier comincia a poacermi veramente :mrgreen: FINE OT


----------



## Sole (7 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mio marito è partito ieri mattina e torna giovedì notte.
> Ieri è trascorsa abbastanza bene, ho avuto da fare e ho anche dormito la notte, visto che mi ero svegliata alle 4 per accompagnarlo alla stazione.
> Ci siamo sentiti e messaggiati molto, ma un po' meno di quello che avrei voluto.
> Sono preoccupata per la sua collega? Eeeeeeeee... un po'...
> ...


Eh, ma guarda che è normale soffrire per la lontananza. Anche se si è autonome! Anzi, per me è un buon segno che ti manchi


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> OT il tuo Atelier comincia a poacermi veramente :mrgreen: FINE OT


e tu sei diventata decisamente più grintosa.
uno dei nomi che avevo pensato per mia figlia era fiamma


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanto ti darebbe fastidio che tuo marito provasse le stesse emozioni tue nei confronti di bagnino per lei?


Se è per questo, lui le ha già provate... :unhappy:
Ma non ha ceduto (adesso spunterà JB da dietro l'angolo che dirà che ho i cuoricini negli occhi e che non vedo che lui in realtà ha fatto i suoi comodi e che mi abbindola, allora io replicherò che il nostro rapporto si basa sulla fiducia reciproca e che lui si fida di me e io di lui e bla, bla... ).

Certo che mi dispiace... lo realizzo sempre di più... soprattutto ora che il bagnino è "affogato"...


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ti capisco, anch'io in passato soffrii molto a causa di una ex di mio marito ( quando non era ancora tale) di cui era stato l'amante. Ci fidanzammo dopo un anno che era uscito da questa  burrascosa storia e per molto tempo pensai di non essere alla sua altezza: e in effetti non lo ero, sotto certi punti di vista. Ma solo grazie al confronto con lei (elaborato da me e per nulla istigato da lui) ho capito che potevo superarla ( nella mia testa).*
> Finché un giorno la incontrai casualmente  e capii che ero oltre.*


Grande! :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e tu sei diventata decisamente più grintosa.
> uno dei nomi che avevo pensato per mia figlia era fiamma


In effetti mi piace molto :smile: Sono un diesel esco alla distanza :carneval:


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> OT il tuo Atelier comincia a poacermi veramente :mrgreen: FINE OT


Non è OT, qui, in realtà, non c'è un T... piace molto anche a me l'Atelier di Minerva...
Mi state tenendo compagnia... voi e un paio di birrette...


----------



## Sole (7 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e tu sei diventata decisamente più grintosa.
> uno dei nomi che avevo pensato per mia figlia era *fiamma*


Mmmm... forse troppo grintoso come nome per me. Conoscevo un'insegnante grossa, volitiva e un po' all'antica che si chiamava così. Una di quelle insegnanti che mi mettevano soggezione quando ero ancora una supplente. Paura :scared:


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Se è per questo, lui le ha già provate... :unhappy:
> Ma non ha ceduto (adesso spunterà JB da dietro l'angolo che dirà che ho i cuoricini negli occhi e che non vedo che lui in realtà ha fatto i suoi comodi e che mi abbindola, a*llora io replicherò che il nostro rapporto si basa sulla fiducia reciproca e che lui si fida di me e io di lui *e bla, bla... ).
> 
> Certo che mi dispiace... lo realizzo sempre di più... soprattutto ora che il bagnino è "affogato"...


in caso io risponderò che è un'ottima formula di coppia


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh, ma guarda che è normale soffrire per la lontananza. Anche se si è autonome! Anzi, per me è un buon segno che ti manchi


Sì lo so che è normale. Fa parte, anche questo eek dei vari cambiamenti avvenuti dentro di me negli ultimi due anni. Essersi messi così a nudo, poi, nell'ultimo mese e mezzo, ci ha avvicinati così tanto che in questo momento provo proprio "dolore fisico" per la sua assenza fisica.
Stranamente, mia figlia stasera ha detto che le manca il padre... non lo aveva mai detto. Una proiezione o più consapevolezza? :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Mmmm... forse troppo grintoso come nome per me. Conoscevo un'insegnante grossa, volitiva e un po' all'antica che si chiamava così. Una di quelle insegnanti che mi mettevano soggezione quando ero ancora una supplente. Paura :scared:


Si in effetti capita anche a me di associare inconsciamente nomi a persona conosciute :smile:


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Mmmm... forse troppo grintoso come nome per me. Conoscevo un'insegnante grossa, volitiva e un po' all'antica che si chiamava così. Una di quelle insegnanti che mi mettevano soggezione quando ero ancora una supplente. Paura :scared:


poi le ho dato il nome di un colore


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in caso io risponderò che è un'ottima formula di coppia


Grazie, Minerva, so che posso contarci...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi le ho dato il nome di un colore


Viola, rosa, bianca ( lo adoro), celeste.....:smile:


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Viola, rosa, bianca ( lo adoro), celeste.....:smile:


indaco


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> indaco


Azzo mi era sfuggito :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (7 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Viola*, rosa, bianca ( lo adoro), celeste.....:smile:


Questo è un nome che darei ad un'eventuale futura bimba, insieme ad Elena, che trovo il nome femminile per eccellenza


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì lo so che è normale. Fa parte, anche questo eek dei vari cambiamenti avvenuti dentro di me negli ultimi due anni. Essersi messi così a nudo, poi, nell'ultimo mese e mezzo, ci ha avvicinati così tanto che in questo momento provo proprio "dolore fisico" per la sua assenza fisica.
> *Stranamente, mia figlia stasera ha detto che le manca il padre*... non lo aveva mai detto. Una proiezione o più consapevolezza? :smile:


Forse perché stai scrivendo qui? :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Questo è un nome che darei ad un'eventuale futura bimba, insieme ad Elena, che trovo il nome femminile per eccellenza


Elena è un bel nome :up:


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse perché stai scrivendo qui? :mexican:


O forse perché è empatica come sua madre? 
Povera, non glielo auguro... XD


----------



## Fantastica (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ringrazio il fato che non mi ha mai messa nella condizione di sospettare la minima infedeltà da parte di nessuno dei miei lunghi amori. Al tuo posto io farei una cosa pazzesca, folle, assurda: chiamerei la collega e le urlerei _a prescindere_ ogni sorta d'improperio. Ma tu sei troppo corretta, troppo strutturata con le tue idee di trasparenza e patti chiari, e quindi rosichi...:smile:

Scusa se è un intervento folle. Ma io non sono per nulla _ragionevole_.


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ringrazio il fato che non mi ha mai messa nella condizione di sospettare la minima infedeltà da parte di nessuno dei miei lunghi amori. Al tuo posto io farei una cosa pazzesca, folle, assurda: chiamerei la collega e le urlerei _a prescindere_ ogni sorta d'improperio. Ma tu sei troppo corretta, troppo strutturata con le tue idee di trasparenza e patti chiari, e quindi rosichi...:smile:
> 
> Scusa se è un intervento folle. Ma io non sono per nulla _ragionevole_.


No, no... perché folle? Ognuno reagisce a suo modo, nel modo che gli è più congeniale, non so se ce n'è uno giusto o sbagliato... quando ci sono i sentimenti di mezzo, si soffre, comunque, sempre un po' tutti...

Però mio marito è tutta la sera che mi manda sms erotici... mi devo preoccupare?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> No, no... perché folle? Ognuno reagisce a suo modo, nel modo che gli è più congeniale, non so se ce n'è uno giusto o sbagliato... quando ci sono i sentimenti di mezzo, si soffre, comunque, sempre un po' tutti...
> 
> Però mio marito è tutta la sera che mi manda sms erotici... mi devo preoccupare?


No non credo, sarà il suo modo per farti  capire che vorrebbe esser con te


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No non credo, sarà il suo modo per farti  capire che vorrebbe esser con te


Credo di sì... 
Sto aspettando che rientra in albergo per vederci su skype...


----------



## lothar57 (7 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bonsoir ...
> 
> ...


Ciao cara Sienne,ogni tanto emerge il mio lato angelico.ma sono un diavolo,senza scrupoli.ammiro Lola,lei sa dire no..io le vado a cercare.come ho fatto oggi.anche se tra poco,cerchero',la mia donna.


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao cara Sienne,ogni tanto emerge il mio lato angelico.ma sono un diavolo,senza scrupoli.ammiro Lola,lei sa dire no..io le vado a cercare.come ho fatto oggi.anche se tra poco,cerchero',la mia donna.



Lothar, la tua, in realtà, è la ricerca di una donna che ti dica finalmente "No!"?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mio marito è partito ieri mattina e torna giovedì notte.
> Ieri è trascorsa abbastanza bene, ho avuto da fare e ho anche dormito la notte, visto che mi ero svegliata alle 4 per accompagnarlo alla stazione.
> Ci siamo sentiti e messaggiati molto, ma un po' meno di quello che avrei voluto.
> Sono preoccupata per la sua collega? Eeeeeeeee... un po'...
> ...


sindrome da 27enne ...


----------



## lolapal (8 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sindrome da 27enne ...


Averceli 27 anni... 
Però, in realtà, come diceva farfalla in un altro 3D, io non vorrei tornare indietro ai 20 o ai 30... mi sento bene negli over 40...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> O forse perché è empatica come sua madre?
> Povera, non glielo auguro... XD


Empatica rispetto all'umore della madre è certo.
Io scherzavo.


----------



## lolapal (8 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Empatica rispetto all'umore della madre è certo.
> Io scherzavo.


Sì lo so Brunetta...  :bacio:

Ieri sera non ero lucidissima...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì lo so Brunetta...  :bacio:
> 
> Ieri sera non ero lucidissima...


Alla sera è normale.
C'è chi non lo è neanche in pieno giorno :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Conversazione*

"Allora? L'hai vista?"
"Chi"
"Come chi! La collega!"
"Ah! Sì, certo."
"E..."
"E... cosa?"
"E allora?"
"E allora cosa?"
"Che hai pensato?"
"Niente."
"Niente?"
"Niente."
"Ma proprio niente, niente?"
"Niente. Tu l'hai visto il bagnino oggi?"
"Che fai rigiri la frittata?"
"Sei tu che hai cominciato con le domande..."
"Sì, ma mi sembra normale che te lo chiedo, no? Che c'entra il bagnino, ora. Scusa, ti ho già detto che non ci salutiamo neanche più!"
"Beh io a lei l'ho salutata..."
"E..."
"E... niente. Mi ha salutato. Lola, è passato un anno e mezzo!"
"..."
"Non mi credi?"
"..."
"Io mi fido di te. E tu? Ti fidi di me?"
"Sì!"
"Ora devo andare a cena... Ci sentiamo dopo?"
"ok"
"Ciao! Lo sai che ti amo, vero?"
"Lo so..."
click

:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> "Allora? L'hai vista?"
> "Chi"
> "Come chi! La collega!"
> "Ah! Sì, certo."
> ...


Perché sta faccetta ?


----------



## lolapal (8 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché sta faccetta ?


Perchè mi ero ripromessa di non chiedergli niente... non vedo l'ora che arriva giovedì!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Perchè mi ero ripromessa di non chiedergli niente... non vedo l'ora che arriva giovedì!


Eeehmmmm ecco mi hai preceduta stavo per osservare che lo hai incalzato un po' troppo ...


----------



## lolapal (8 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eeehmmmm ecco mi hai preceduta stavo per osservare che lo hai incalzato un po' troppo ...


Infatti, mi rendo conto che ho esagerato... è che non dormo un granché...
Ieri sera, tra il forum e le due birrette alla fine mi sono rilassata. Ma il sonno è stato leggero e mi sono svegliata un'ora prima della sveglia. :unhappy:
Stasera voglio andare a letto prima e leggere un po', magari mi riempio la testa di altro... :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Infatti, mi rendo conto che ho esagerato... è che non dormo un granché...
> Ieri sera, tra il forum e le due birrette alla fine mi sono rilassata. Ma il sonno è stato leggero e mi sono svegliata un'ora prima della sveglia. :unhappy:
> Stasera voglio andare a letto prima e leggere un po', magari mi riempio la testa di altro... :smile:


Io credo che in realtà queste esperienze vi hanno permesso di ritrovarvi


----------



## lolapal (8 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io credo che in realtà queste esperienze vi hanno permesso di ritrovarvi


Su questo assssolutamente! :smile:

OT (si può fare un OT sul proprio T?): c'ho la gatta appollaiata sulle gambe che ronfa come un caterpillar...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Su questo assssolutamente! :smile:
> 
> OT (si può fare un OT sul proprio T?): c'ho la gatta appollaiata sulle gambe che ronfa come un caterpillar...


Io il cane :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> "Allora? L'hai vista?"
> "Chi"
> "Come chi! La collega!"
> "Ah! Sì, certo."
> ...


Madonna.


----------



## lolapal (8 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io il cane :mrgreen:


Il tuo cane fa le fusa?!?  :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Il tuo cane fa le fusa?!?  :carneval:


Si è molto "gatto" , geloso, coccoloso, tenerone, pure esigente se non lo coccolo io :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Infatti, mi rendo conto che ho esagerato... è che non dormo un granché...
> Ieri sera, tra il forum e le due birrette alla fine mi sono rilassata. Ma il sonno è stato leggero e mi sono svegliata un'ora prima della sveglia. :unhappy:
> Stasera voglio andare a letto prima e leggere un po', magari mi riempio la testa di altro... :smile:


Cosa vai a leggere di bello? L'amante di Lady Chatterley?:carneval::carneval:


----------



## lolapal (8 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna.


e...


----------



## lolapal (8 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa vai a leggere di bello? L'amante di Lady Chatterley?:carneval::carneval:


Bello quello! L'ho letto l'anno scorso!
Ora sono alle prese con "Il museo dell'innocenza" di un autore turco vincitore del Nobel nel 2006, Orham Pamuk.
E' la storia di uno che tradisce la fidanzata con una lontana parente (vergine) 12 anni più giovane di lui, manda all'aria il matrimonio e la insegue per il resto della sua vita, creando un museo con tutti i ricordi di quando sono stati insieme...
detto così sembra patetico, e forse lo è. Non so se lo leggerò tutto, per il momento mi prende, anche se la scrittura, certe volte, è un po' troppo "evocativa" per i miei gusti.
Una storia molto tradinet!


----------



## lolapal (8 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si è molto "gatto" , geloso, coccoloso, tenerone, pure esigente se non lo coccolo io :mrgreen:


A me e alla figlia piacerebbe prendere un cane, ma il marito non vuole e se non siamo tutti d'accordo e non gli diamo tutti le stesse attenzioni, il cane ne risentirebbe, quindi, per il momento, desistiamo...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> A me e alla figlia piacerebbe prendere un cane, ma il marito non vuole e se non siamo tutti d'accordo e non gli diamo tutti le stesse attenzioni, il cane ne risentirebbe, quindi, per il momento, desistiamo...


Il mio è trovatello,quindi è stato il destino a farmelo trovare e sono stata felicissima


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> e...


...e...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Bello quello! L'ho letto l'anno scorso!
> Ora sono alle prese con "Il museo dell'innocenza" di un autore turco vincitore del Nobel nel 2006, Orham Pamuk.
> E' la storia di uno che tradisce la fidanzata con una lontana parente (vergine) 12 anni più giovane di lui, manda all'aria il matrimonio e la insegue per il resto della sua vita, creando un museo con tutti i ricordi di quando sono stati insieme...
> detto così sembra patetico, e forse lo è. Non so se lo leggerò tutto, per il momento mi prende, anche se la scrittura, certe volte, è un po' troppo "evocativa" per i miei gusti.
> Una storia molto tradinet!


Mi incuriosisce. :up:


----------



## lolapal (8 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna.





lolapal ha detto:


> e...





Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...e...


...poi...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> ...poi...


...

(suspance)


----------



## lolapal (8 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> (suspance)


​(sbrigati che mi sto per addormentare...)


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> ​(sbrigati che mi sto per addormentare...)


(Ma cosa dovrei fare esattamente?)


----------



## lolapal (8 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> (Ma cosa dovrei fare esattamente?)


:rotfl:
(motivare il tuo: _Madonna_)


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> (Ma cosa dovrei fare esattamente?)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (9 Ottobre 2013)

A parte la paura che si è preso JB e che sicuramente non verrà più qui , stanotte è l'ultima notte che sto da sola, domani torna il maritino e spero proprio che non sia troppo stanco... 

Oggi, poi, è stata una giornata molto fruttuosa per il mio "lavoro", piena di incontri e riflessioni, anche se mi è presa una leggera botta d'ansia all'ora di pranzo e non sono riuscita a mandare giù che quattro foglie di radicchio... un'ansia tipo quella di questa estate, paura di perdere tutto, di auto-distruggermi, di non meritare quello che ho.
Mi rendo conto che le cose sono sicuramente cambiate, più incerte, ma più stimolanti, sono uscita dalla mia soffitta calda e non voglio più rientrarci e poi ho staccato il riscaldamento...  Però ogni tanto quell'apatia mi manca e mi viene voglia di mettermi a letto...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> A parte la paura che si è preso JB e che sicuramente non verrà più qui , stanotte è l'ultima notte che sto da sola, domani torna il maritino e spero proprio che non sia troppo stanco...
> 
> Oggi, poi, è stata una giornata molto fruttuosa per il mio "lavoro", piena di incontri e riflessioni, anche se mi è presa una leggera botta d'ansia all'ora di pranzo e non sono riuscita a mandare giù che quattro foglie di radicchio... un'ansia tipo quella di questa estate, paura di perdere tutto, di auto-distruggermi, di non meritare quello che ho.
> Mi rendo conto che le cose sono sicuramente cambiate, più incerte, ma più stimolanti, sono uscita dalla mia soffitta calda e non voglio più rientrarci e poi ho staccato il riscaldamento...  Però ogni tanto quell'apatia mi manca e mi viene voglia di mettermi a letto...


Sai che sono molto lontano da casa pure io questa settimana!
Ma quello che mi fa specie è che mia moglie benedice il fatto che ho incominciato di nuovo a viaggiare
dice che in quelle settimane senza di me...tira il fiato...e si rigenera...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> *A parte la paura che si è preso JB e che sicuramente non verrà più qui *, stanotte è l'ultima notte che sto da sola, domani torna il maritino e spero proprio che non sia troppo stanco...
> 
> Oggi, poi, è stata una giornata molto fruttuosa per il mio "lavoro", piena di incontri e riflessioni, anche se mi è presa una leggera botta d'ansia all'ora di pranzo e non sono riuscita a mandare giù che quattro foglie di radicchio... un'ansia tipo quella di questa estate, paura di perdere tutto, di auto-distruggermi, di non meritare quello che ho.
> Mi rendo conto che le cose sono sicuramente cambiate, più incerte, ma più stimolanti, sono uscita dalla mia soffitta calda e non voglio più rientrarci e poi ho staccato il riscaldamento...  Però ogni tanto quell'apatia mi manca e mi viene voglia di mettermi a letto...


Uh?


----------



## lolapal (9 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che sono molto lontano da casa pure io questa settimana!
> Ma quello che mi fa specie è che mia moglie benedice il fatto che ho incominciato di nuovo a viaggiare
> dice che in quelle settimane senza di me...tira il fiato...e si rigenera...


Guarda conte che in tanti anni che mio marito viaggia, io non sono mai stata così! E' la prima volta che reagisco come una "novella sposa" a cui manca il maritino. Forse è perché nelle ultime settimane siamo stati così vicini che in questo momento mi manca proprio tanto, anche e soprattutto fisicamente.
L'ho visto adesso su skype... è bellissimo! Posso dirlo? Che mi frega? E' bellissimo!

Tra ventiquattro ore sarà di nuovo qui con me...


----------



## lolapal (9 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uh?


Madonna.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Madonna.


...e


----------



## lolapal (9 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...e



:rotfl::rotfl:
Guarda, salto subito al
(Ma cosa dovrei fare esattamente?)


----------



## lolapal (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Ditemi che è paranoia!*

Premessa: di solito la bambina a scuola la porta mio marito. Questa settimana, per forza di cose, l'ho portata io. Naturalmente, mi è capitato di incrociare il bagnino, ma è andata esattamente come all'uscita, indifferenza (reciproca) totale.

Ora, stamattina, che abbiamo fatto tardi di cinque minuti, era fermo in macchina al parcheggio, da solo...

Io ho lasciato la macchina al parcheggio perché avevo appuntamento con un'amica dalle parti della scuola, e non ci sono ritornata, al parcheggio; poi mi sono mossa a piedi e la macchina l'ho lasciata lì, la riprendo dopo...

Ditemi che è solo paranoia la mia. Che non mi stava aspettando.


----------



## erab (10 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Premessa: di solito la bambina a scuola la porta mio marito. Questa settimana, per forza di cose, l'ho portata io. Naturalmente, mi è capitato di incrociare il bagnino, ma è andata esattamente come all'uscita, indifferenza (reciproca) totale.
> 
> Ora, stamattina, che abbiamo fatto tardi di cinque minuti, era fermo in macchina al parcheggio, da solo...
> 
> ...


E se anche fosse? qual'è il problema?


----------



## lolapal (10 Ottobre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> E se anche fosse? qual'è il problema?


Mi inquieta... oltre la totale indifferenza, non avrei altri modi di dirgli di lasciarmi in pace... non lo ha ancora capito?


----------



## erab (10 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi inquieta... oltre la totale indifferenza, non avrei altri modi di dirgli di lasciarmi in pace... non lo ha ancora capito?


Se non capisce sono fatti suoi, l' importane è arrivare al punto in cui, quello che lui fa, non ti interessi più.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Premessa: di solito la bambina a scuola la porta mio marito. Questa settimana, per forza di cose, l'ho portata io. Naturalmente, mi è capitato di incrociare il bagnino, ma è andata esattamente come all'uscita, indifferenza (reciproca) totale.
> 
> Ora, stamattina, che abbiamo fatto tardi di cinque minuti, era fermo in macchina al parcheggio, da solo...
> 
> ...


Sicuramente si stava toccando. 


No scherzo. Calmati, se capita una volta non vuol dir nulla.


----------



## lolapal (10 Ottobre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Se non capisce sono fatti suoi, l' importane è arrivare al punto in cui, quello che lui fa, non ti interessi più.


Sì, hai ragione... E' sicuramente una mia paranoia... l'inquietudine cosmica... 



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sicuramente si stava toccando.
> 
> 
> No scherzo. Calmati, se capita una volta non vuol dir nulla.


Oddio, spero per lui che trovi dei posti migliori per farlo! 

Grazie JB...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

Lola affrontalo e gli dici...
TI ho sgamato paperino...
Sei il contepinceton di sboronia detto il maialmondo squarcialupi
travestito da bagnino...

I fatti lo dimostrano...

Ammettilo...

Vedrai che lui si spaventerà, dirà ma tu non stai bene...
e scapperà!


----------



## lolapal (10 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lola affrontalo e gli dici...
> TI ho sgamato paperino...
> Sei il contepinceton di sboronia detto il maialmondo squarcialupi
> travestito da bagnino...
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Questa me la tengo di riserva...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Questa me la tengo di riserva...


Oppure chiamiamo Lothar e fingiamo che sia tuo marito...mandiamo lui a dire al bagnino di lasciarti stare...
Sai lui è pratico di bagnini che divorano con gli occhi sua moglie...sul litorale di riccione...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (10 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oppure chiamiamo Lothar e fingiamo che sia tuo marito...mandiamo lui a dire al bagnino di lasciarti stare...
> Sai lui è pratico di bagnini che divorano con gli occhi sua moglie...sul litorale di riccione...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Anche questa me la tengo di riserva... uno pratico di bagnini può sempre far comodo...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi inquieta... oltre la totale indifferenza, non avrei altri modi di dirgli di lasciarmi in pace... non lo ha ancora capito?


Scusa ma se la tua fosse totale indifferenza non te ne fregherebbe nulla del perchè lui fosse li


----------



## lolapal (10 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma se la tua fosse totale indifferenza non te ne fregherebbe nulla del perchè lui fosse li


Beh m'inquieta perché lo trovo un comportamento anomalo da parte sua: so che non sta lavorando e che si è preso ottobre per riposare; so che la mattina, dopo aver portato il figlio a scuola, sgomma a casa a dormire perché di solito fa tardi la notte a guardare la tv; lo scorso inverno, quando è capitato che portavo io la bambina a scuola e ci incrociavamo così, non è mai successo di trovarlo fermo in macchina al parcheggio dopo aver portato il figlio.
Mi sembra ancora normale che alzo le antenne se fa qualcosa di strano, dico che sono indifferente, mica cieca. Questa è la seconda settimana che non lo saluto più...


----------



## passante (10 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh m'inquieta perché lo trovo un comportamento anomalo da parte sua: so che non sta lavorando e che *si è preso ottobre per riposare*; *so che la mattina, dopo aver portato il figlio a scuola, sgomma a casa a dormire perché di solito fa tardi la notte a guardare la tv*; lo scorso inverno, quando è capitato che portavo io la bambina a scuola e ci incrociavamo così, non è mai successo di trovarlo fermo in macchina al parcheggio dopo aver portato il figlio.
> Mi sembra ancora normale che alzo le antenne se fa qualcosa di strano, dico che sono indifferente, mica cieca. Questa è la seconda settimana che non lo saluto più...


wow che tipo interessante 

scusa lola, eh, scherzo solo...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh m'inquieta perché lo trovo un comportamento anomalo da parte sua: so che non sta lavorando e che si è preso ottobre per riposare; so che la mattina, dopo aver portato il figlio a scuola, sgomma a casa a dormire perché di solito fa tardi la notte a guardare la tv; lo scorso inverno, quando è capitato che portavo io la bambina a scuola e ci incrociavamo così, non è mai successo di trovarlo fermo in macchina al parcheggio dopo aver portato il figlio.
> Mi sembra ancora normale che alzo le antenne se fa qualcosa di strano, dico che sono indifferente, mica cieca. Questa è la seconda settimana che non lo saluto più...


Stai tranquilla lol, ha ragione Jb un episodio non vuol dire nulla


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh m'inquieta perché lo trovo un comportamento anomalo da parte sua: so che non sta lavorando e che si è preso ottobre per riposare; so che la mattina, dopo aver portato il figlio a scuola, sgomma a casa a dormire perché di solito fa tardi la notte a guardare la tv; lo scorso inverno, quando è capitato che portavo io la bambina a scuola e ci incrociavamo così, non è mai successo di trovarlo fermo in macchina al parcheggio dopo aver portato il figlio.
> Mi sembra ancora normale che alzo le antenne se fa qualcosa di strano, dico che sono indifferente, mica cieca. Questa è la seconda settimana che non lo saluto più...


Non capisco perché ti inquieta
Se non ti interessa Che te frega se ti aspetta.
Mica è uno sconosciuto che ti pedina?


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh m'inquieta *perché lo trovo un comportamento anomalo da parte sua*: so che non sta lavorando e che si è preso ottobre per riposare; so che la mattina, dopo aver portato il figlio a scuola, sgomma a casa a dormire perché di solito fa tardi la notte a guardare la tv; lo scorso inverno, quando è capitato che portavo io la bambina a scuola e ci incrociavamo così, non è mai successo di trovarlo fermo in macchina al parcheggio dopo aver portato il figlio.
> Mi sembra ancora normale che alzo le antenne se fa qualcosa di strano, dico che sono indifferente, mica cieca. Questa è la seconda settimana che non lo saluto più...


ma a te non devono interessare i comportamenti anomali o nella norma di lui.il disinteresse deve partire da te; e per ora siamo lontani ,mi sa


----------



## lolapal (10 Ottobre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> wow che tipo interessante
> 
> scusa lola, eh, scherzo solo...


Scherzando, scherzando... si dice la verità!  :kiss:


----------



## lolapal (10 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a te non devono interessare i comportamenti anomali o nella norma di lui.il disinteresse deve partire da te; e per ora siamo lontani ,mi sa


Infatti sono consapevole che ci vuole tempo, ma credo di essere sulla strada giusta.
Mi sono infastidita stamattina, anche se ho avuto la presunzione che lui stesse lì per me, è più probabile che si stava solo facendo i cavoli suoi e basta. Ancora non riesco a governare bene l'ansia che mi prende ad andare a scuola all'una... ci sto riuscendo lentamente.
Tante volte, lo scorso anno scolastico, avevo provato ad andare tardi e salutarlo di sfuggita, ma lui riusciva sempre a intercettarmi e a sganciare le sue bombe, a farmi "i dispetti", come dice lui, e ho timore che provi a riaprirsi una breccia.

Tu mi dirai: questa breccia la puoi aprire solo tu, se lui ci prova tu non la apri... diamo tempo al tempo... la decisione l'ho presa ed è definitiva... come dice Lothar: io so dire di no! :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Infatti sono consapevole che ci vuole tempo, ma credo di essere sulla strada giusta.
> Mi sono infastidita stamattina, anche se ho avuto la presunzione che lui stesse lì per me, è più probabile che si stava solo facendo i cavoli suoi e basta. Ancora non riesco a governare bene l'ansia che mi prende ad andare a scuola all'una... ci sto riuscendo lentamente.
> Tante volte, lo scorso anno scolastico, avevo provato ad andare tardi e salutarlo di sfuggita, ma lui riusciva sempre a intercettarmi e a sganciare le sue bombe, a farmi "i dispetti", come dice lui, e ho timore che provi a riaprirsi una breccia.
> 
> Tu mi dirai: questa breccia la puoi aprire solo tu, se lui ci prova tu non la apri... diamo tempo al tempo... la decisione l'ho presa ed è definitiva... come dice Lothar: io so dire di no! :smile:


I no che...aiutano a crescere: l'autostima muliebre.:up::up::up:

Ora inizi a provare nelle tue carni
perchè ti dissi, mai con una persona 
che poi è troppo vicina a te e sa sempre come incrociarti.

Impara dal sommo lothar
se dev'essere sia...

Ma non certo con una vicina...

E se poi si innamora di lui?
E se poi pretende di essere una seconda moglie?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

Lola te ne racconto un'altra.

Proprio da genitori
Alla scuola c'era uno che ci provava a spada tratta con una.
La cosa suscitava ilarità in me e indignazione nelle paesane.

Ma lei che non voleva saperne usava una tecnica micidiale.

Lui le diceva come va?
E lei ah sapessi ho passato una notte di quelle con mio marito....

E giù a sperticarsi sulle qualità amatorie di suo marito...
E gli diceva pensa mi sono alzata al mattino al settimo cielo dopo una notte d'amore...

Io le tenevo bordone e le dicevo...eh si si vede eh? Sei tutta per aria...

Vedessi che muso sto qua....che capiva a chiare lettere che non c'era trippa per gatti...

Poi questa mi fa, mentre beviamo un caffè, ah conte se gli dicevo lasciami stare che sono una donna sposata, lo aizzavo ancor di più....

Altresì ho sempre notato che certe donne quando vogliono manifestare disponibilità a certi giochini extraconiugali, fanno le contrite e dicono...mio marito non mi guarda più...

Ma la tecnica di mettere davanti le qualità del marito è micidiale.
Perchè l'aspirante amante finisce per sentirsi un povero sfigato nei confronti di un altro uomo che percepisce come un gigante. E si ritira in buon ordine.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I no che...aiutano a crescere: l'autostima muliebre.:up::up::up:
> 
> Ora inizi a provare nelle tue carni
> perchè ti dissi, mai con una persona
> ...


Sono andato 2 volte in casa della vicina, di estate,un volta mi ha aperto in bikini..l'altra in sottoveste e scalza..sotto non aveva niente.In giardiino l'ho vista diverse volte,con un tanga e stop.Magari provocava per gioco..pero'...non solo mai provato.Ma ci diamo del lei....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (10 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sono andato 2 volte in casa della vicina, di estate,un volta mi ha aperto in bikini..l'altra in sottoveste e scalza..sotto non aveva niente.In giardiino l'ho vista diverse volte,con un tanga e stop.Magari provocava per gioco..pero'...non solo mai provato.Ma ci diamo del lei....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


loth...ma c'è una casa in affitto vicino casa tua?
in un mondo di disperati...arrivi sempre tu....
amanti a gogò...vicine "instabili" e bone (spero),
mogliera stabile...patricamente mummificata...
e pure la declinazione al verbo.
mi dia del lei...
sei un mito!
quando ti hanno inventato?
(fuori il multinick).


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sono andato 2 volte in casa della vicina, di estate,un volta mi ha aperto in bikini..l'altra in sottoveste e scalza..sotto non aveva niente.In giardiino l'ho vista diverse volte,con un tanga e stop.Magari provocava per gioco..pero'...non solo mai provato.Ma ci diamo del lei....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Amico noi non cadiamo in certe imboscate...
Senti questa...
Assumono una tizia
E questa appunto inizia a fare la piacciona con me...

Ad un certo punto dato che pretendeva certe cose da me...che facevano parte del suo lavoro e non del mio le dico...
Tu continui a tormentarmi perchè vuoi che slonga le man, per poi andare dal direttore urlando il conte mi ha molestato, il conte mi ha molestato: ti sta nel tuo che io sto nel mio: non mi cucchi...non sono mona fino a sto punto.

Si fece rossa come un peperon.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> loth...ma c'è una casa in affitto vicino casa tua?
> in un mondo di disperati...arrivi sempre tu....
> amanti a gogò...vicine "instabili" e bone (spero),
> mogliera stabile...patricamente mummificata...
> ...


Spider se arrivi a vedere la moglie di Lothar
resti tu impampinato e senza parole...

E al conte resta questo primato.
Essere stato a cena in casa Lothar
Nessuno può battere le mie eroiche imprese!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (11 Ottobre 2013)

*Grazie!*

Voglio ringraziarvi per avermi tenuto compagnia. Il marito è tornato e io sono molto felice.

Ora torno da lui, ma ci tenevo a farvi sapere che state diventando un piacevole rifugio... 

Buona serata a tutti!

:smile:


----------



## Minerva (11 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Voglio ringraziarvi per avermi tenuto compagnia. Il marito è tornato e io sono molto felice.
> 
> Ora torno da lui, ma ci tenevo a farvi sapere che state diventando un piacevole rifugio...
> 
> ...


buona felicità lola


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2013)

Buona serata a te


----------



## Leda (11 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Voglio ringraziarvi per avermi tenuto compagnia. Il marito è tornato e io sono molto felice.
> 
> Ora torno da lui, ma ci tenevo a farvi sapere che state diventando un piacevole rifugio...
> 
> ...


Ciao Lol ... Buona serata :up:


----------

